# (OT) Possibly the coolest song ever



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

(OT) Quite possibly the coolest song ever written. Gaelen doesn't think much of this, but I like it. My dad likes it; mom doesn't. Go figure. If only life and growing up could be this simple. I've solved a great mystery today. Domestication. Thank God there are no dogwood trees to curl up underneath in Arizona! Just don't let anyone offer to cook you dinner; you should be safe. Eat everything raw and run fast. Very fast.

"And now my fur has turned to skin
And I've been quickly ushered in
To a world that, I confess, I do not know
But I still dream of running careless through the snow
Through the howling winds that blow
Across the ancient distant flow
To fill our bodies up like water till we know"

Furr - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hint : Click share under the video and paste in that link so the video embeds into the post.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

No.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Good song Thistle. I am more of a Ronnie Dio kinda guy though. :headbang: Our city's symbol is a Dogwood flower. So its a fork I am looking for. If you want one just let me know. :naughty:






Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Good song Thistle. I am more of a Ronnie Dio kinda guy though. :headbang: Our city's symbol is a Dogwood flower. So its a fork I am looking for. If you want one just let me know. :naughty:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BC-Slinger


Oh I like that. This gets added to me favorites list!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey BC-slinger I want one!!!!

Fwv2.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

No. You didn't name a cool song. No song. No dogwood.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay. So no one listens to any cool tunes. Figures. I guess I can provide *one more*, then I'm done and off to see the wizard. I might see if i can locate Fangorn too.

And this one's "shared"  just so the grumpy grizzlies don't get... well, grumpy and eat somebody.

And BC, in addition to the IW, I'm also gonna be looking at *mesquite* and question some folks about *palo verde*. Since I don't know anything about these woods (I'm a native of Virginia), so I need to get educated. But I'll do my best. I figure it'll take me a couple of weeks from start to finish. And yes, I do miss the dogwood trees. :bouncy: But not the winter freeze.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow I have never seen Kenny so young. I like your music Thistle but this is about as close as I get to a country type music. 




I fricken love this song. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Wow I have never seen Kenny so young. I like your music Thistle but this is about as close as I get to a country type music.
> 
> I fricken love this song. ! :thumbsup:


Good choice! I think this is a Steve Earle favorite, even among famous musicians. *He doesn't look anything like that now!* Rough living, I guess.

Yep, I get that 'country' music is an *acquired* taste.  It's changing though. I'm not sure I like much of the new stuff. It's mostly crossover pop, not actually the real deal. Many in my family are musicians, so I was basically bottle-fed on country music and gospel. My granddad is a banjo player. If I didn't include *some* country on my playlist sample, my dad would think he didn't raise me right.

Btw, I'm pretty certain one of the requirements for living in Arizona is to love country music. Good thing I'm already trained.


----------

